# Live Your Life



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I know this is often said but I feel like it needs to be said again as many people may be new and have not heard this before. Plus many long time DP sufferers haven't taken this advice, and I know this because I was one of them. Basically the message is that you just gotta live your life, not letting DP/DR get in the way. Live your life as you would normally without it. Easier said than done. But it really does help. I won't lie it's not a cure, though many have recovered through this simple advice. Do what you normally would if you didn't have DP/DR. "Fake it till you make it." Good Luck.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I know this is often said but I feel like it needs to be said again as many people may be new and have not heard this before. Plus many long time DP sufferers haven't taken this advice, and I know this because I was one of them. Basically the message is that you just gotta live your life, not letting DP/DR get in the way. Live your life as you would normally without it. Easier said than done. But it really does help. I won't lie it's not a cure, though many have recovered through this simple advice. Do what you normally would if you didn't have DP/DR. "Fake it till you make it." Good Luck.


I really want to live life like normal but I'm just so scared right now. I'm so scared to confront everything that I've been avoiding these past few weeks.

I know what I should be doing but I'm just not doing it and it makes me feel terrible about myself. I can't believe I'm throwing away such a vital opportunity.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I won't lie it's not a cure, though many have recovered through this simple advice.


Im pretty sure this IS the cure actually. Everyone that says they recovered all agreed on just living your life normally


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Im pretty sure this IS the cure actually. Everyone that says they recovered all agreed on just living your life normally


Yes, that's true and I have noticed this too.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Enter this song:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> I really want to live life like normal but I'm just so scared right now. I'm so scared to confront everything that I've been avoiding these past few weeks.
> 
> I know what I should be doing but I'm just not doing it and it makes me feel terrible about myself. I can't believe I'm throwing away such a vital opportunity.


It's okay. You don't want to take on too much at once. You can start with small steps and work your way up to more responsibility. For example, at first I really don't know what to do with myself. But I have just been going out with friends and striking up conversations with people to get out of my head and away from obsessing over DP/DR. I have some responsibilities to take care of, but I've been, well, not really avoiding them, but being easy on myself and not worrying to hard about them. So I figure if I learn to have fun then I'll eventually be able to take on more serious tasks.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It's okay. You don't want to take on too much at once. You can start with small steps and work your way up to more responsibility. For example, at first I really don't know what to do with myself. But I have just been going out with friends and striking up conversations with people to get out of my head and away from obsessing over DP/DR. I have some responsibilities to take care of, but I've been, well, not really avoiding them, but being easy on myself and not worrying to hard about them. So I figure if I learn to have fun then I'll eventually be able to take on more serious tasks.


It's 7:03, I haven't slept. I have a lecture at 12, a skills tutorial at 1 (I am supposed to have prepared a presentation. I have not), and a two hour lecture at 2.

I can't picture myself dealing with any of it. The idea of being in those rooms with all those people and all those bright lights makes me want to shit myself. I can't fucking deal with this shit.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

7:43 still awake, still haven't decided what I'm going to do.

I know that if I don't go in today then it's over. I will be kicked off the course for sure. I know that's a lot of pressure to put on myself but that's the way it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> It's 7:03, I haven't slept. I have a lecture at 12, a skills tutorial at 1 (I am supposed to have prepared a presentation. I have not), and a two hour lecture at 2.
> 
> I can't picture myself dealing with any of it. The idea of being in those rooms with all those people and all those bright lights makes me want to shit myself. I can't fucking deal with this shit.


Dude that sounds EXTREMELY STRESSFUL even if you didn't have DP/DR. Seriously that sonuds like a terrible ammount of pressure! I don't know what to say really except that I hope that things get taken care of. Just tell yourself while you are in those places: "This too shall pass."


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Dude that sounds EXTREMELY STRESSFUL even if you didn't have DP/DR. Seriously that sonuds like a terrible ammount of pressure! I don't know what to say really except that I hope that things get taken care of. Just tell yourself while you are in those places: "This too shall pass."


Yeah I have a feeling I'm just going to end up curling into a ball. The fact I haven't slept as well means my DP/DR will be a million times worse. I also have this scar on my nose that flares up if I don't sleep, which makes me really self-conscious.

What's happening right now, how things have turned out definitely feels like self-sabotage. I've put myself in such an extreme situation that I know I'm not going to be able to deal with it. It definitely seems like a part of me doesn't want to be doing this course.

I don't know if that part has a career alternative in mind but it seems to be quite certain of what it does not want. What does it want? Does it care if I end up on the street?

Fuck, hope I don't end up on the street. Would suck some serious balls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> Yeah I have a feeling I'm just going to end up curling into a ball. The fact I haven't slept as well means my DP/DR will be a million times worse. I also have this scar on my nose that flares up if I don't sleep, which makes me really self-conscious.
> 
> What's happening right now, how things have turned out definitely feels like self-sabotage. I've put myself in such an extreme situation that I know I'm not going to be able to deal with it. It definitely seems like a part of me doesn't want to be doing this course.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that doesn't sound too good. Do you have some where you can go? A backup plan?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hmmm, that doesn't sound too good. Do you have some where you can go? A backup plan?


Well, my housing is paid for until the summer. Other than that I guess I'll have to get a job.

Saying this and thinking about it, none of it seems real.

I really don't know what I'm doing. Am finding it so hard to think straight right now.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Yeah I have a feeling I'm just going to end up curling into a ball. The fact I haven't slept as well means my DP/DR will be a million times worse. I also have this scar on my nose that flares up if I don't sleep, which makes me really self-conscious.
> 
> What's happening right now, how things have turned out definitely feels like self-sabotage. I've put myself in such an extreme situation that I know I'm not going to be able to deal with it. It definitely seems like a part of me doesn't want to be doing this course.
> 
> ...


I always have room for one more maid.

My jokes are in such bad tastes sometimes









Greetings,
Steffa


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> I always have room for one more maid.
> 
> My jokes are in such bad tastes sometimes
> 
> ...


You could not have said something nicer and kinder I guess


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> You could not have said something nicer and kinder I guess


Well, if he ends up jobless, then i offer him a job, and that is not kind ?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Uhhhm... my statement was not meant ironically. I think it is very very kind of you to say something like that. I cannot imagine anything, which would have been kinder or of more help. It was just meant this way


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I know this is often said but I feel like it needs to be said again as many people may be new and have not heard this before. Plus many long time DP sufferers haven't taken this advice, and I know this because I was one of them. Basically the message is that you just gotta live your life, not letting DP/DR get in the way. Live your life as you would normally without it. Easier said than done. But it really does help. I won't lie it's not a cure, though many have recovered through this simple advice. Do what you normally would if you didn't have DP/DR. "Fake it till you make it." Good Luck.


How do you do that when feeling like you're going to pass out from being sooo dizzy....or drop dead because you feel so detached.....[not even having a panic attack]....24/7? Im able to a little or for a short period when the dizziness isnt as bad or my thoughts dont make me feel trapped....what specific suggestions do you have?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> Well, if he ends up jobless, then i offer him a job, and that is not kind ?


Thanks for the offer bra


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Thanks for the offer bra


np mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Tree_of_Life2001 said:


> How do you do that when feeling like you're going to pass out from being sooo dizzy....or drop dead because you feel so detached.....[not even having a panic attack]....24/7? Im able to a little or for a short period when the dizziness isnt as bad or my thoughts dont make me feel trapped....what specific suggestions do you have?


All I can really say is that I had been like that for the first 2 years. It was especially bad when I was smoking weed, or at high school. Just know that "This too shall pass". And also be aware that what doesn't kill you will make stronger. I'm sorry there isn't much else to say. Just hang in there and survive.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Native said:


> All I can really say is that I had been like that for the first 2 years. It was especially bad when I was smoking weed, or at high school. Just know that "This too shall pass". And also be aware that what doesn't kill you will make stronger. I'm sorry there isn't much else to say. Just hang in there and survive.


Thank you for the encouragement


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

"I won't lie it's not a cure, though many have recovered through this simple advice."

lol unbelievable contradiction and doesnt even make sense. I immediately stopped taking you seriously once i read that. Yet he gets 4 thumbs up for saying the obvious.


----------



## Optimistic09 (Mar 26, 2011)

"Hang in there" hey man Just remember that we're all going to get through this haze dude. Sucks I know I'm the same in some ways! not comforting words but in the end I think we'll all be FINE!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

frusion said:


> "I won't lie it's not a cure, though many have recovered through this simple advice."
> 
> lol unbelievable contradiction and doesnt even make sense. I immediately stopped taking you seriously once i read that. Yet he gets 4 thumbs up for saying the obvious.


I stand by my words. Too bad you don't understand the meaning behind them. The truth of it is this: If you don't live your life, you are letting DP win.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

Native said:


> I stand by my words. Too bad you don't understand the meaning behind them. The truth of it is this: If you don't live your life, you are letting DP win.


 ...your saying one thing and then completely saying the opposite...all in the same sentence. Trust me i know that to get over dp that you have to live your life and forget about it, ive done it before, im just saying that your words didnt make sense. You say, "Im not going to lie its not a cure", and then you say "but many people have recovered using this simple advice"....so, apparently it IS a cure if people have recovered using it. How can you say the advice wont cure you, and then say many people have recovered using that advice? doesnt make sense is my point. And it doesnt even need to make sense because this advice is as old as this website, as old as the condition itself. Its definitly nothing new or original.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

frusion said:


> ...your saying one thing and then completely saying the opposite...all in the same sentence. Trust me i know that to get over dp that you have to live your life and forget about it, ive done it before, im just saying that your words didnt make sense. You say, "Im not going to lie its not a cure", and then you say "but many people have recovered using this simple advice"....so, apparently it IS a cure if people have recovered using it. How can you say the advice wont cure you, and then say many people have recovered using that advice? doesnt make sense is my point. And it doesnt even need to make sense because this advice is as old as this website, as old as the condition itself. Its definitly nothing new or original.


Okay,

I was meaning that it's not a 100% sure thing. Because you know many people have it for like 30+ years while living their lives, getting a job, marriage, kids.* It's not a Guarantee, that's my point, is all.* Even though it's probably that best route of recovery, I'm not in a position to say it's the only way.

And I know it's old advice, of course it is, that's why I'm repeating it. I see new people come and go from this website all the time, so I like to reiterate the main advice that they need to hear. Most people probably don't sift through all the old material, so routinely I will make a post or two of things that have been said many times, that the older members already know, and need to be reminded of, and that the new people don't know yet.


----------



## Daphne (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks native, it's good to hear it again... I know what you mean by "it's not a cure". Maybe you can say DP is not an illness, it's a selfmade "other condition", that actually is harmless. So living your life is not a cure, as DP is not an illness. But then you even shouldn't speak about "recovery". But I don't know if there is any use in discussions like this. The main point is, that the advice to live life like normal stops the suffering in the long run...
Daphne


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Daphne,

I also say it for myself, it's something I need to live by as well.


----------

